# Kaos kustoms 777 in Sacramento, CA



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

64 impala first patterned top I ever did


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Chevy bomb flake and beginning the patterned top along with the visor I'll be doing the dash as well 

























Beginning of the 64 impala


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Some pinstriping customers wanted some classic clean lines


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Silver leaf and outlined but I didn't do the rest of the pinstriping I just matched what was there already


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

a small panel to pinstripe for charity i'll be making more as the month progresses






a scooter for a little girl 





flake,kandy,leaf and pinstripe







silver leaf on a Monte


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Where you located


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sacramento, California I also travel


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

This panel will be an auction piece for the 2014 Autorama still needs to be pinstriped


----------



## Slow low 65 (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't kno how to post pics on here so I will try to describe my problem . I got a 65 impala all patterned out , on the driver side fender the door was scraping when I would open it , when I noticed it I had about a 6 inch long spot where the paint started chipping . I live in the 925 and was wondering if you would be able to fix it ? The guy I usually go to I can't get a hold of . Let me kno , need it fixed ASAP for the upcoming season . Tjanx


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

gotta pinstripe it and reclear it and it'll be ready for the Sacramento Autorama panel jam 






Tin Tin's schwinn lowrider bike


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sneak peek of panel #2 for the Autorama not done yet !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Radio flyer wagon #1





















Radio flyer Wagon #2


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Quick rust repair job


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

shaved door handles and molded back deck *I* did on an impala
before







after


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Quick little side job flake and blue kandy [video=youtube_share;v=fPfNntUQgpc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPfNntUQgpc[/video]


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gabe's 1950 Chevy Deluxe getting down in Sac town


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bigger*








:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

lilmikew86 said:


> *Bigger*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Panels I did for the Sacramento Autorama panel jam all proceeds went to the UC Davis children's hospital


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Another panel I did for the Autorama


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Painted, silver leafed and pinstriped pictures of it cleared to come


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

MYERS60 said:


> Nice work.


thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Totally forgot about the 4th panel for the Autorama fundraiser this is the finished poduct








picture courtesy of C.C photography》》


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Uh weee! Sweet color combo.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Title changed*


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

D Twist said:


> *Title changed*


Thanks D!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Before







After















Before







After


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Little bit of line work on a 49 suburban to separate the colors and a little extra something on the push guard to bring it all together


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Did the bodywork, all flake, kandy,paint, custom handlebars sissy bars, fenders, leafing and striping. Mural by Javier and upholstered seat done by Roy's upholstery















Thanks for the pic Cesar


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

lilmikew86 said:


> Did the bodywork, all flake, kandy,paint, custom handlebars sissy bars, fenders, leafing and striping. Mural by Javier and upholstered seat done by Roy's upholstery
> View attachment 1181586
> 
> View attachment 1181594
> ...


Looks bad ass ttt


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Metalwork, bodywork, paint, patterns, pinstriping, leafing and assembly by me


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

PM me what a 20" would run for body work and flake and patterned


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

You are a great artist...


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> You are a great artist...


Thanks bro


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Silverleaf and pinstriping


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Variegated gold leaf and pinstriping


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Custom kandy flake and patterns


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

the start of the 59


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Another skid lid flaked and kandied


----------



## Big Gordo San Fran Califa (Aug 20, 2014)

Bad Ass Work! :thumbsup:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice meeting you today, Mike. Thanks for swinging by!
Gracias


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Big Gordo San Fran Califa said:


> Bad Ass Work! :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

SupremePA said:


> Nice meeting you today, Mike. Thanks for swinging by!
> Gracias


You to bro , no problem at all clean ass ride bro


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Prep work on the next one , lots of flake n candy for this sillytoys ride soon to hit the streets of sacramento


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

REALLY Loud colors on this panel I did for a panel jam at finish master took second place


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

My second place prize , coo got some free paint n flake and some other stuff time to paint some more


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Harley I just painted doin the cut n buff today , customer wanted flake but didn't want a disco ball riding down the street came up with this customer is really happy


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

This ones for you


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

MYERS60 said:


> Nice


Thanks


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Your work is getting better each time


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

lilmikew86 said:


> View attachment 1406826










You restored these? pm me price. thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

ricardo labrador said:


> Nice work.


Thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> Your work is getting better each time


Thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Buffed out!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Almost ready lil bit of sanding tomorrow then lots of flake


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

All together


----------



## impala rider (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks really nice. Good job!!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

impala rider said:


> Looks really nice. Good job!!


Thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lowrider bike fender


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Current situation tonight


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's the Lincoln I'm doin


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> Here's the Lincoln I'm doin


Now that top is clean ass fuck!


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

Good looking top.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lincoln


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Next in for pattern top and dash


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

About time someone is throwing it down in Sac. Keep up the nice work.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

MYERS60 said:


> About time someone is throwing it down in Sac. Keep up the nice work.


Thanks bro


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

U.S. RIDER said:


> Good looking top.


Thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Chillin in the shop


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Quick lil color match candy job fixing others mistakes for a motor cycle prepped , galaxy grey base , brandy wine candy then hok show clear buffed to a fuckin mirror shine . Came out exactly like the sample part !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lowrider bike for devotion car club I did the metal work , bodywork and put a special flake mix name pico de Weigate on it next will be patterns gold leaf and Pinstriping


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

From awhile back in July best paint award for a customers bike I did


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lil 12 inch bike I did


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Photo shoot that went down in my shop for a new magazine coming out


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Another happy customer already hittin the streets hard !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Big shout out to Cesar Calderon for gettin us local artists a spot in bombs magazine this was last years sacramento autorama panel jam amazing coverage by Cesar of the autorama . Also big shout out to bombs magazine for being a badass magazine!SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL ARTIST !


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

lilmikew86 said:


> Another happy customer already hittin the streets hard !


That ranfla is chingon !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

48chevyfleet said:


> That ranfla is chingon !


Thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Glamour shot by Cesar of the regal from FEARNONE cc I silver leafed and added some pinstriping


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Custom screen enclosure that I made


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Running the DA this morning its fucking cold out glad I have central heat and air in here . You already know what's next on this one !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Glass , trim , interior ,steering wheel, dash cluster out of the 62 implala probably start the prep work late next week get the c20 truck out first


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Some small lettering and striping jobs


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Silver leaf and pinstripe job from awhile back


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Had big rick buff out the 59 today lookin clean !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Speaker grill cut out welded in patch panel then body work it's almost ready to flake out


----------



## mino370 (Sep 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice work !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

mino370 said:


> :thumbsup: nice work !


Thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Flaked out the c10 dash n roof


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Few more shots of the 59 buick


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> Few more shots of the 59 buick


Looks good!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Looks good!


Thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Few small projects I just picked up from media blaster


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Flaked out sign board and club plaque almost ready for candy


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Blood Diamond sign board I'm workin on


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Put Some wet shiny stuff on it


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Plaque candied out n soakin up sum sun


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

C20


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Quick camera hood for cc photography


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Oldschool panel n lace paint job on the 64 chevy c20 final clear laid on just needs cut n buff


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Out in the sun


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice clean canvas for some patterns


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Skim coating these interior pieces for the impala


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Closer to flake


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Got the 62 in flake


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Done deal


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Soaking up some sun


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

62 impala column n steering wheel getting the treatment


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hand burnished silverleaf with a light violet candy over top


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

MYERS60 said:


> Nice.


Thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Got invited again to the 2015 sacramento autorama panel jam this is my auction panel all proceeds go to uc childrens hospital


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Workin on my card holder for autorama


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Pinstriping these impala interior trims before final clear


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Post me price to pattern roof, dash, maybe wings on my 60. Thanks.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

MYERS60 said:


> Post me price to pattern roof, dash, maybe wings on my 60. Thanks.


Text or call me so we can go over the details and get you a price 916-718-3378 mike . Thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Did this bowling pin real quick for a cancer awareness auction mixed up a custom pearl base then threw some stripes on it n cleared it


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bike I'm doin goin out for murals then back for clear and assembly


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bling


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tried somethin different with my water drops it turned out pretty good


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sanded striped and leafed then recleared


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

My auction piece for the 2015 sacramento autorama all proceeds go to uc childrens hospital


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Flow coating these interior parts came out good no buffing required now I can finish the patterns on the rest of car


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Shiny !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Forgot these


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Day one autorama panel provided by sponsors just havin fun Pinstriping no stress


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Second panel at Autorama


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

It's goin down today !


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking good, can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> It's goin down today !


Looking good Mr mike !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

That's it for today back fucking killing me


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> That's it for today back fucking killing me


Looking good Mr. Yea you kno that shit takes a toll on your back leaning over to get the shit done.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

All the color done gettin ready to do some candy leaf


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Cleared!


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking good. I'm sure will see sum sun tomorrow.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

MYERS60 said:


> Looking good. I'm sure will see sum sun tomorrow.


Thanks , I hope so


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

MYERS60 said:


> Looking good. I'm sure will see sum sun tomorrow.


sum sun


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks bad ass!!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

The 62'S steering wheel


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

MYERS60 said:


> Looks bad ass!!


Thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Looking good Mr. Yea you kno that shit takes a toll on your back leaning over to get the shit done.


Thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Few clean shots before it was cleared


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

More from the 62


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Some quick simple Pinstriping


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Another one in today for some patterns it's already based n flaked gettin it sanded down for some tape


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

It's goin down tomorrow !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Almost there


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Chillin in the sun


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lime light !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Goin under the knife fixing and redoing this roof


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

First step peeling all this off


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gettin these ready for flake n candy !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

After peeling off the paint finished it off with the DA primed it now blocking it out


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> First step peeling all this off


The saddest part about it, is the whole paint job pulled off by hand, no chemicals were needed....


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> Chillin in the sun


LOVE THE COLORS YOU PUT TOGETHER AND THE STYLE


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

plague said:


> LOVE THE COLORS YOU PUT TOGETHER AND THE STYLE


Thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Laying some lines on a fleet wood today


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Fleetwood with some classy lines


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

96tein said:


> The saddest part about it, is the whole paint job pulled off by hand, no chemicals were needed....


I did my whole 76 caprice with a box of razor's


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


lilmikew86 said:


> Few clean shots before it was cleared


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Stripes n lettering


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lincoln at the Merced show this past weekend


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Candy painted dump


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Matching Skirts for a bomb I did a couple years ago


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Did some more Pinstriping on the 62 it's comin together now


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Out cruisin


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

That roof looks mighty nice!!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

MYERS60 said:


> That roof looks mighty nice!!


Thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gettin ready for socios


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Body and paint on a bagger


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

More stuff


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Pinstriping


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Done


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hand painted


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

The pretender !


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

lilmikew86 said:


> The pretender !


nice!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Almost complete thanks Mike for the bad ass paint job. Above and beyond what i imagined.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking clean at the socios show


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

All put together


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Simpson bandit helmet


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

From yellow to silver


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Didn't do the paint just the varigated gold leaf and striping


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Had to put in some work on this one fixing all kinds of bullshit and rust ect. Ect. Blended this top in to preserve the bottom half of paint job with the late great angelo the pinstripers fine lines and silver leaf and no hard tape line. ALL HOUSE OF KOLOR !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

65 Rollin


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gold!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Small projects,
Jordan airbrushing by Javier of sacramento


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Before and afters


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Giants bike goin home


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Shitter lid shittin on foos hahaha no job to small for kaoskustoms every one is treated equally


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

https://youtu.be/O4uePZ96VCk

Video of the 1965 impala Mike Painted Roof of.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

100spokedaytonman said:


> https://youtu.be/O4uePZ96VCk
> 
> Video of the 1965 impala Mike Painted Roof of.


Nice ! I'm glad they can finally take it out


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Getting this bagger done for street vibrations


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hahaha


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lmfao .......


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

You either got it or you don't that's why I laugh at these fools shouldn't even touch a paint gun , well keep up the work you do and I'll keep fixing them hahaha


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

1500 2000 compound still needs 2 more steps ...so wet !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Like glass!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

......


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gettin this body work done on these plastic parts for another bagger I'm doin


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lookin good all together


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Stripes leaf n clear next


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Flake by the pounds


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Laid out some hok sealer on the bagger , only house of kolor products used here !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Shitter lid


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sealed , based , flaked and cleared the bagger today , puttin in work and paying dues gettin shit done !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Did some striping today for Steve's collision the entire driver side had to be matched to the passenger side aswell as doing the trunk from pictures of what was on there before the accident


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Some fools be bull shittin lol !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Leaf n stripes


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Fender bender repair


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Flake n kandy


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking good, that's going to break some necks!!!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> Looking good, that's going to break some necks!!!


Thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

More plates refurbished


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Still a lot more to go with more flakes gold leaf candy leaf candy patterns pinstripes . My buddy Javier did the murrals and got down ! Pretty soon we will be shipping this one back to Hawaii !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bell helmet


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Body n paint white with blue pearl


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

6duece


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Taped up the 60 Impala today shooting candys tomorrow


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ooowwweee!! Gonna b nice.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Cleared! still need to cut it and reclear


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

60 Impala


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Out in the sun


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

MYERS60 said:


> Nice


Thanks !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

She went home yesterday !


----------



## BIGOsO4rmCaLiFaS707 (Feb 8, 2016)

Mike how are you bro i live in vacaville fairfield area do you do motercycles? and if you do how much for some designs for a tank fenders and frame? PM me bro.


----------



## BIGOsO4rmCaLiFaS707 (Feb 8, 2016)

By the way Bro Beautiful work &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## BIGOsO4rmCaLiFaS707 (Feb 8, 2016)

:thumbsup: not the &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm good! Yes I do motorcycles give me a call or text with some pictures of your bike thanks ! 916-718-3378 mike.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Auction panel I did for Sacramento autoramas 2016 children's miracle network


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

What's up mike.... I might need some work think you can take care of me this time? I got the car repainted so you'll have a blank canvas.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

TRURIDERHYDRAULICS said:


> What's up mike.... I might need some work think you can take care of me this time? I got the car repainted so you'll have a blank canvas.


Pm sent


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Deuce skirts


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Rubber undercoat on the back side of the deuce skirts


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Some Pinstriping


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

More plates painted and lettered


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

72 Rivi still need to color sand and reclear


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Harley put together


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Out gettin some Cali sun


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello everyone that checks me out on here if you have a Instagram page check me out on there too at KAOSKUSTOMS I have over a 1000 posts of artwork, custom paint and custom work


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

More parts painted for the deuce


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Prewar hawthorn getting the candy treatment


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Taylor tot stroller


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Collab job with Alonso Avalos on this vintage dragster , Alonso did the bodywork , green base , white paneling and orange cobwebbing . I fogged the edges today tomorrow I will be pinstripng the edges of paneling then doing some varigated leaf letters and hand painted letters


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ready for some clear !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Crash repair , custom mix flake job and murals done by javier of Sacramento


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Some oldschool fade action on Tony's 61 from devotion


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

No need to hide my face this is me , I'm not the best but I do everything to the best of my ability and only using the best materials


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hok


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

48 Pontiac bomb I did few months back


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

That bomb turned out real nice


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

REYXTC said:


> That bomb turned out real nice


Thank you ! Just tryin to do the best I can with what I got


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Plastic repair , fiberglass repair , holes/emblems shaved , body work , paint , pinstriping, airbrushing and cut n buff all done by me no need to sub out any work on this bagger not to many people I'd trust anyways I feel better knowing only my hands were on it .


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

54 belair interior parts from last week , blue flake and white pearl tri stage


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

This weeks project


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Silverbase , chrome flake , black base and black candy


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Getting this baggger ready for some flake


----------



## jose7878 (Apr 4, 2017)

lilmikew86 said:


> Silverbase , chrome flake , black base and black candy


That is a sick paint job. I live in NJ and I don't know we're to go to get a paint job that looks that good.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

jose7878 said:


> That is a sick paint job. I live in NJ and I don't know we're to go to get a paint job that looks that good.


Kens Kustoms
https://m.facebook.com/Kens-Kustoms-145895132114220/


----------



## jose7878 (Apr 4, 2017)

RobLBC said:


> Kens Kustoms
> https://m.facebook.com/Kens-Kustoms-145895132114220/


Thanks.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

jose7878 said:


> That is a sick paint job. I live in NJ and I don't know we're to go to get a paint job that looks that good.


Thank you


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Workin on this silverleafing for this 70 impala been too damn hot last two days starting to work nights again for the summer


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Restoring some black n yellows


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

New gas tank , new air bags on the shop struck and while I was at it cleaned up the frame then shot it with tamco chassis black


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

70 caprice , latest top


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Got a new roll pan for the shop truck to get rid of the dated and overdone caddy tailights


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Small block bow tie valve covers


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Them spins !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Customer wanted bed lining so he got bed lining !


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Loving that 70 caprice Roof, keep doing that bad ass work!!!!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> Loving that 70 caprice Roof, keep doing that bad ass work!!!!


Thank you


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Modified this dash piece to fit the tank , it came with a rubber gasket to seal the gap between the two pieces but it was way off filled the gaps with fiberglass . Now with the rubber gasket it fits snug


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

I fuck with bicycles too it's where I got my start in kustom work and I'll never forget where I came from I'm always happy to do work on bikes so the younger generation can be out flossin . I did all the metal work , bodywork made the custom parts and assembled it for a customer


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ill never forget where I can from doing bicycles this bike was done in a portable garage basicly a tent with a dirt floor , I did a lot work in that tent lol


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

This was a fun day in the shop lol can't believe I've been in this lil spot for over 3 years time is flying by . I need a bigger spot I've already out grown this spot long ago had to buy a shipping container to put a lot of shit in now I've outgrown that too lol


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Goin down tonight


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

top looks good


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Silentdawg said:


> top looks good


Thank you


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Let this one cure for a few days before I sand it down to tape off patterns now I got to get the other bagger flaked out in green!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

You Getting Down over there!Keep doing your thing!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> You Getting Down over there!Keep doing your thing!


Thanks bro I just try to do what I can with what I got


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lookin good all together out smashing the streets


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Quick helmet


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gas tank I did for Raghouse


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Big body I did for Sillytoyzs


----------

